# My basic soil test



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I'm kind of bummed because I waited all year to pull a clean soil sample before I started throwing down since I started my lawn journey pretty late last year. I sent a sample to the University of Minnesota a few weeks ago and got my results back today. A pretty basic soil test compared to the fancy reports you guys are posting up here.

Coarse soil texture
6.7% organic matter
pH 7.4
Bray Phosphorus 12 ppm
Potassium 26 ppm
Summary: 0 Lime | 2.5#N/M | 0.5#P/M | 4#K/M is the recommended nutrients for this season

Should I work with this or get a more comprehensive soil test? I already threw down bag rate of Milo about a week ago.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think it is enough. Sulfur would be nice to know, but not the end of the world.

For nitrogen, AMS will be good since the pH is above 7. Iron would not be as available.

You need a lot of potassium and some phosphorus. I think sourcing SOP would be good and apply it monthly whenever the lawn is growing.

Check the soil remediation guide for other products/rates.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

thank you for your thoughts. I will pick up some stuff this weekend.

edit: 
I'll be grabbing a bag of ferrous sulfate, AMS, and SOP at will call later this afternoon.

I skimmed through the guide. So basically I'll throw down half a bag (25#) of the sop every month and i'll try to mix FAS and use AMS as my source of nitrogen this year. Maybe I'll just do spray apps. Does that sound like a decent plan? For Phos I don't have a plan yet, I've been using Milo and maybe I'll keep using that and alternate with AMS/FAS sprays?

How long will it take to raise my K by putting down 25# of SOP every month?


----------

